# Chocolate with low calories and very very low carbs and no sugar!



## Kevin Hart (Sep 6, 2018)

I have just made a very nice dark chocolate with few calories, virtually carb free and without any sugar.  It is extremely easy to make and all you need is a saucepan, a bowl that fits on top of the saucepan and a ice cube making tray and about 10 minutes of your time. Let me know if you are interested in this recipe?


----------



## Lilian (Sep 6, 2018)

We say here that no question is too silly but I am afraid @Kevin yours must be the silliest question in the world.  (joking).     Yes, yes, yes to have chocolate (any chocolate) that is virtually carb free and only a few calories - has anyone said no they do not want the recipe.       OMG yes please.


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 6, 2018)

Can you not post on the forum for us all to see @Kevin Hart ?
  Carol


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, I will post it on my website cookwithkev.net within a few days, I want to try a few things to tweek it here and there but the results are pleasing but it will defineately be an adult dark chocolate.  I am experimenting with acceptable additions to the chocolate to make it more interesting but it will be with you soon.


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 7, 2018)

I don't look at many websites but I would be interested to see it here 
  Carol


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 7, 2018)

I suggest you do look at my website if you want this chocolate recipe as I would not have time or the inclination to re-write it on this site when all you would have to do is click the link I will provide, simples!


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 7, 2018)

Chocolate Recipe hopefully for most if not all diabetics.  As far as I can ascertain the only ingredient that is contentious is the coconut oil that seems perfect for some critics but not for others.  You will have to reach your own decision on this one I am afraid.  On a good note it is perfect for those who like the bitter/sweetness of Pomegranate molasses.
Probably not the best idea to use an silicon bottomed ice cube mound as has you can see made the bottom dull and not bright like the rawest of the chocolate.
You can of course add nuts et cetera to this recipe, hope you enjoy, Kevin
http://cookwithkev.net/dark-diabetic-chocolate-with-pomegranate-molasses/


----------



## CathyB (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for this Kevin, I SO need to try it!!  I am a bit concerned about getting the ingredients, would they be something all supermarkets would stock?


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Cathy, you can get all the ingredients through the link on my website, with the recipe in front of you you can order all the items on amazon.co.uk without leaving the page.
http://cookwithkev.net/dark-diabetic-chocolate-with-pomegranate-molasses/


----------



## Drummer (Sep 12, 2018)

Does it work without the molasses?


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Drummer, it would still be chocolate but the taste is unknown to me at present but I would imagine it to be very bitter.  I am at the moment working on a new chocolate with banana and added vanilla and will have that ready for trying in the near future.  Do not try and sweeten with stevia et cetera as it will not dissolve and will leave with a sweet gritty tasting chocolate.


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 12, 2018)

Molasses is not good for my BGL neither is banana do these raise the carbs content 
   Carol


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 12, 2018)

Kevin Hart said:


> Hi Cathy, you can get all the ingredients through the link on my website, with the recipe in front of you you can order all the items on amazon.co.uk without leaving the page.
> http://cookwithkev.net/dark-diabetic-chocolate-with-pomegranate-molasses/



Are the links to Amazon affiliated to you, paying you a sort of commission?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 12, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Are the links to Amazon affiliated to you, paying you a sort of commission?



Yes that search box is one of the Affiliate tools that bloggers can use to try to fund their endeavours. As far as I know the items cost the same to the end user. We have a similar box on our blog, but have never earned a bean from it (always just below the payment threshold).


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 12, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes that search box is one of the Affiliate tools that bloggers can use to try to fund their endeavours. As far as I know the items cost the same to the end user. We have a similar box on our blog, but have never earned a bean from it (always just below the payment threshold).



Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 13, 2018)

Kevin Hart said:


> Hi Drummer, it would still be chocolate but the taste is unknown to me at present but I would imagine it to be very bitter.  I am at the moment working on a new chocolate with banana and added vanilla and will have that ready for trying in the near future.  Do not try and sweeten with stevia et cetera as it will not dissolve and will leave with a sweet gritty tasting chocolate.


I don't eat sweet things so my taste is rather different from the standard.
I happily eat high coco chocolate, and exclude high carb foods, so the molasses doesn't qualify as part of my menu - similarly banana is too high carb, and when doing any baking I need to be very aware of the quantity of sweetener advised as it is normally far too much.


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 13, 2018)

Pomegranate molasses are not the same as other molasses and act in a different way.  Please visit this link for further information
Extract:
Aug. 29, 2006 -- Drinking pomegranate juice may help people with diabetes reduce their risk of heart disease.

A preliminary new study shows that people with diabetes who drank pomegranate juice for three months had a lower risk of atherosclerosis -- or hardening of the arteries. In addition, the pomegranate juice appeared to slow the absorption of unhealthy LDL cholesterolLDL cholesterol by immune cells.

People with diabetes have increased risk for atherosclerosis, which contributes to coronary heart disease, heart attacks, strokes, and other circulation problems.

These results suggest that the antioxidants found in pomegranate juice may be especially beneficial in reducing these heart-related risks associated with diabetes.


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 13, 2018)

I was asked am I paid a commission on my amazon links? In theory yes but I've yet to reach the commission level where I have benefited from my association from them.  It costs me money to keep the site going so I do hope to get the odd donation to help with the expenses.


----------



## chaoticcar (Sep 13, 2018)

Pomegranate molasses has 9g of carbs let 100g 
  Carol


----------



## Drummer (Sep 13, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> Pomegranate molasses has 9g of carbs let 100g
> Carol


Are you sure that is not per serving?
I just looked up a couple and they were 45 to 50 percent sugar. That is way over my limit of 10 percent max.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 13, 2018)

Kevin Hart said:


> Pomegranate molasses are not the same as other molasses and act in a different way.  Please visit this link for further information
> Extract:
> Aug. 29, 2006 -- Drinking pomegranate juice may help people with diabetes reduce their risk of heart disease.
> 
> ...


The day I willingly swallow anything with close to 50 percent sugars, old nick will be skating to work.


----------



## becca19962014 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pomegranate molasses has a lot of sugar in it, the ones I've seen have been 60g per 100g and carbs around 70g. Juice is 14g sugar and 16g carbs. 

I looked into it as an alternative when looking for juice in the morning instead of 100ml of Apple juice. It caused me difficulties with my BS. I have cherry juice instead which is the lowest sugars I found which I liked and didn't cause me problems.

Having said that my BS reacts differently to others.


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 13, 2018)

Only 6g carbs in the whole recipe, so even if you ate the lot in one go which would probably make you sick there are very little carbs and a lot of benefits.


----------

